# CLOSED



## Santana (May 2, 2020)

Hi guys! As the title says, I will let you all visit my island at a rate of 1 NMT per hour. The max amount of people, per group will be 7, and i will be hosting during alloted time frames (7pm-8pm, 8pm-9pm, 9pm-10pm). I want to send your Dodo code about 15 minutes before you come in so you have time to enter and get your full hour. Thanks!

Edit: The thread has been closed. Thank you to everyone that came!


----------



## lars708 (May 2, 2020)

How are you gonna do groups of 10 when you can only have 7 visitors at a time


----------



## Santana (May 2, 2020)

lars708 said:


> How are you gonna do groups of 10 when you can only have 7 visitors at a time


Omg I thought the maximum was 10! I am so sorry, and thank you so much for correcting me!


----------



## fakemuseum (May 2, 2020)

I would love to come


----------



## carackobama (May 2, 2020)

interested in coming!


----------



## IdleAbyss (May 2, 2020)

Hi, I'd love to come ^^


----------



## Santana (May 2, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Khris (May 2, 2020)

May I come?


----------



## Antonio (May 2, 2020)

I'm interested


----------



## Santana (May 2, 2020)

Bump


----------



## coderp (May 2, 2020)

May I come?


----------



## Baroque (May 2, 2020)

I'd like to come, if possible!


----------



## Beckie87 (May 2, 2020)

I’m interested!! May I come?


----------



## Santana (May 2, 2020)

Bump


----------



## PeachTea04 (May 2, 2020)

May I come too please


----------



## mayormars (May 2, 2020)

If you’re still doing this, i’d love to visit c:


----------



## Silh (May 2, 2020)

I would like to join if this is still going on!


----------



## OverRatedcx (May 2, 2020)

me too, i’d like to come ^^


----------

